
What Makes an Exoplanet Habitable? - BOOSTERHIDROGEN
https://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/13526
======
bartproost
Nice infographic. Don't see much of those, lately.

Some time ago I made this flappy bird-like web game teaching kids a thing or 2
about exoplanets:
[https://rbplanetsgame.web.app/](https://rbplanetsgame.web.app/)

